# Possibly Pregnant 7-8 Week-Old Rat



## iLoveMyRats<3 (Feb 6, 2017)

So, I have recently _[5-23-17]_ acquired 2 girls from a nearby pet-shop and I’m trying to determine if one of them is expecting a litter. The other girl, I am certain that she is not for a wide variety of reasons, but it’s her friend of maybe 7-8 weeks, that I’m worried about. I’ve been weighing her daily, and am having trouble discerning if it’s just her growing or if I should be preparing her _[and myself]_ for birth. Irregardless, I went out and bought a bin to make a cage out of just in case _[It’s sturdy, has a locking lid, tall enough to climb, and will have wide-opening door when I’m done.]_ She didn’t really have a belly when I went to bed, but when I woke up; I started to see one… [Although it’s not very prominent, it’s definitely bigger than the day before]

Her weight gain is as follows:
​Day 1 – 137g or 4.8oz​Day 2 – 141g or 4.9oz
Day 3 – 146g or 5.1oz
Day 4 – 144g or 5oz
Day 5 – 158g or 5.5oz
Day 6 – 169g or 5.9oz
*End of week 1 – 171g or 6oz*
Day 8 – 176g or 6.2oz 
Day 9 – 184g or 6.4oz
​So, what do you guys think? I have had a couple oops litters before _[All 3 came to me pregnant, 2/3 were rats]_ so I do have some experience but so far, determining pregnancy over regular young rat weight gain is proving difficult.. She does however have a bulgier, rounder look to her than she did the day before as well as a firmer belly.​


----------



## iLoveMyRats<3 (Feb 6, 2017)

Alright, so I found out the answer  She is definitely pregnant and her bump is quite a bit more prominent today than it was yesterday. I am currently in the process of transferring the little mama to her maternity bin and gathering supplies! Thank you and I apologize for the needless post. Feel free to delete!


----------

